# Another new Australian



## 20317 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everyone.

New member to the forum, absolute mad (frothy mouthed) aviation nut, WW2 and korea/vietnam focus.

Nice to be here.

Will contribute when able.


----------



## imalko (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice to have you here. Welcome and greetings from Serbia!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome fellow aussie 20317.


----------



## Crunch (Jun 9, 2009)

Where abouts in Oz? NSW Central Coast here


----------



## Geedee (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## 20317 (Jun 9, 2009)

thank you one and all.

and to set the record straight, i'm from brisvegas, which has been known as Brisbane in the past.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2009)

G'day digger 8)


----------



## chook (Jun 9, 2009)

Brissy hey. That explains the frothing at the mouth! I grew up there around Wynnum Manly but live in Sydney now. Welcome also


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome from NJ, USA!

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello, hello, hello......what's going on here then? Another Aussie!? Welcome mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to have you!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Pull up a chair, and we'll exchange some lies!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome from Southern USA


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2009)

Gotta break-up this digger lovefest and welcome ya from New Jersey, USA!!


----------



## seesul (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

Greetings, earthling!


----------



## <simon> (Jun 15, 2009)

Another Aussie! Fantastic!

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2009)

Weclome and greetings from Poland.


----------

